# Taurus 24/7 pro 9mm or Ruger P95



## rdaggett (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello all,

Well here is my first post ....... 

I am looking at getting my first handgun, i have just gotten back into shooting last year and have a .17hmr marlin 917 for plinking. Before that I had shot almost everything including handguns .... just never got one.

I am now looking at someting for home protection/range shooting. I like the Taurus and Ruger ... the only thing that bothers me about the 24/7 pro is the plastic rod ...... 

Cant really find much wrong with the Rugers will all reviwers giving great reviews....

What is everyones thoughts? Is there something I am overlooking in the budget 9mm market ?

thank you all,
Robert


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There are literally tons of 9mm's out there. get your hands on as many as you can. Maybe the range you go to rents? I'm not the biggest fan of poly frame pistols but there are some pretty good ones out there. Are you set on a 9mm? I have bought a couple 40's recently and am quickly becoming a fan of that round.

Bottom line is find what fits you best and make sure your choice is a reliable one. If it don't fit you well then it's not going to be able to perform at it's best. And if it's one that is not reliable then none of it matters.


----------



## rdaggett (Nov 30, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> There are literally tons of 9mm's out there. get your hands on as many as you can. Maybe the range you go to rents? I'm not the biggest fan of poly frame pistols but there are some pretty good ones out there. Are you set on a 9mm? I have bought a couple 40's recently and am quickly becoming a fan of that round.
> 
> Bottom line is find what fits you best and make sure your choice is a reliable one. If it don't fit you well then it's not going to be able to perform at it's best. And if it's one that is not reliable then none of it matters.


Yeah there are a ton of 9mm out there ..... I have put my hands on a ton of them and I like the feel of the taurus and rugers. The sigma S&Ws .... i have a ting about the tigger and its mile long pull. I am not tied down to a 9mm was thinking .40sw as well .....

thoughts and ideas on a under $400 handgun ..... I was also thinking about the Stoeger Cougar but I cant find it any place.... that concerns me on part replacement and service .... read it is a pain to field strip too .....


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

lol..Yeah - That Sigma trigger can be a killer till they are broke in ..and I mean really broke in. I did a striker spring change on mine and that helped some but it's a time thing with them. I haven't got to shoot a lot of the new poly guns but I've heard good and bad things about them. I usually will take the bad with a grain of salt. Some people just don't like them. the under 400 thing is gonna limit you but there are some pretty nice ones. If you didn't like the longer pull of the Sigma then you're going to want to lean away from a DAO.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

You might check out this guy...
http://www.summitgunbroker.com/index.html

You can get unused Walther P1's from Dan's for under $300, and used Sig P6's (aka 225) for $359. These will hold a few less rounds, but in my experience these are more reliable than the two makes you mention. The P1 has a bit of historical significance as well, if that might be of interest to you.
http://www.dansammo.com/firearms.asp

PhilR.


----------



## rdaggett (Nov 30, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> You might check out this guy...
> http://www.summitgunbroker.com/index.html
> 
> You can get unused Walther P1's from Dan's for under $300, and used Sig P6's (aka 225) for $359. These will hold a few less rounds, but in my experience these are more reliable than the two makes you mention. The P1 has a bit of historical significance as well, if that might be of interest to you.
> ...


Thank you I will check them out


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

rdaggett said:


> thoughts and ideas on a under $400 handgun .....


Just got an email from CDNN - they have the Ruger KP95DC in 9mm for $269.00. I think their website is www.cdnninvestments.com/

PhilR.


----------



## Sidewayz (Nov 30, 2007)

If you looking at Ruger you may want to check out the new SR9. I alomost bought one but ended up with the FNH FNP40(because I like hammer fired rather than striker fired), but FN also makes a 9mm.

Check em out: http://ruger.com/SR9/

http://www.fnhusa.com/products/firearms/family.asp?fid=FNF002&gid=FNG001

:smt023


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Between the Ruger and the Taurus for an 9mm, I would recommend the Ruger. I've shot both, and own the Ruger. It's an absolutely reliable pistol that shoots where you aim it, and will feed and fire just about everything from FMJ to JHP to +P to +P+. Didn't have a problem with the Taurus I test-fired in that regard, but I did have issues with the controls; the slide lock and safety primarily. I do not have those problems with the Ruger. The Ruger is also easy to strip and clean, like most Browning-derived actions.

If there's one major downside to the Ruger, it's the bulk. There are far slimmer, far smaller weapons, and this gun does not make a very good CCW for most people. Some people also complain about trigger slop and accuracy issues. The first half of the SA trigger pull doesn't do much, but it's always a firm (yet light) pull with no "play" to the trigger. As for accuracy, I may not be the best judge, but the gun shoots where I point it, and with a bench rest I can achieve a very tight grouping. Any inaccuracy in this weapon is largely either due to the sights being out or operator error.


----------



## rdaggett (Nov 30, 2007)

thank you for the info everyone


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I know this is late, but I don't think there is anything out there more reliable than a P-95. Maybe prettier and more accurate, but I will put mine up against anything and I didn't have to shoot 500 rounds to break it in. Will never let go of mine.


----------



## rdaggett (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah for some reaso I keep getting drawn back to the P95 ....... even though I was thinking about the summit used HK USP40


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

greenjeans said:


> I know this is late, but I don't think there is anything out there more reliable than a P-95. Maybe *prettier* and more accurate...


Prettier? than a P-95? Surely you jest...



















:smt007:smt007:smt007


----------



## Edward Nigma (Nov 19, 2007)

The only reason I did not keep my Ruger P95 is it was too bulky for me to conceal and carry. Other than that, it was a tack driver. I think the Ruger is a much better weapon than the 24/7, and the 24/7 isn't a bad gun at all. P95s are tanks. If I could have concealed it well, I'd never have gotten rid of the P95 I used to own. I never had any problems with it of any kind.


----------

